# spott hogg sites



## LittleBocephus (Sep 16, 2007)

how bright are these sites?


----------



## whchunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Say What?*



LittleBocephus said:


> how bright are these sites?



What is you talking about Bo?


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 18, 2007)

I do not have one but everyone complains about them being too dark.  They now have a wrap site that is supposed to have fixed the problem.    Just not sure if they are worth $200.


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a Hogg-It sight. I like it. I haven't found it to be too dark, but with my 51 year old eyes the sight is not usually the limiting factor.


----------



## Eroc33 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like mine they have some diffrent light options this year to make them brighter but i have not had a problem with mine, check out archery talk for alot moreinfo


----------



## Killdee (Sep 19, 2007)

post this over in bowhunting for more info.I have 1 a buddy gave me and I like it fine for the price. Get a site with the fiber optics wrapped around the outside of the sight for the most light.


----------



## REDHEAD (Aug 6, 2008)

Really Bright      Hogg It!


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 6, 2008)

Not near as bright as my Vital Gear sight!


----------



## South Man (Aug 9, 2008)

i have one and it is bright-i'll sell it to you send me a pm. it is an extra one


----------

